# Boston Mass area Plow drivers.



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Seeking experienced plow, and Backhoe operators for snow work in Boston-Somerville area. 

Must have at least 5 years experience operating machinery during plowing operations and prefer Hydro license but not a requirement.

Plow drivers must be able to operate trucks with sanders and limited visibility at night on busy commercial properties.

Responsibility is a must! 

Cell phone required.

Payment within 10 days.

Valid drivers license with a clean record.

Ability to pass a drug screen.

$25.00 per hour with many hours available for the right people and unlike many plow contractors WE ALWAYS PAY WHAT YOU’RE OWED!


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you tried Craigslist or Monster? 

You might have better results there since the majority of users here seem to be employers as well.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

The same add is on CL. I realize this is probably a one in a million shot for this board but its free. CL will be charging starting next week for all adds in the job fair section.


----------

